
I’m Latino. I’m Hispanic. And they’re different, so I drew a comic to explain - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/19/9173457/hispanic-latino-comic
======
dalke
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic%E2%80%93Latino_naming...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic%E2%80%93Latino_naming_dispute)

